# "Fit For Pregnancy" Certificate



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello Ladies! 
I hope everyone else enjoyed a beautiful weekend - amazing weather.

So, our clinic GEST has requested a 'fit for pregnancy' certifcate from a doctor saying viz blood pressure and blood sugar I am fit and well to get pregnant. Has anyone else had to provide this? and anyone else had to go about it anywhere but their usual doctor?

I moved to Paris from Milan and before that Dubai and havent had a doctor for the last 15 or so years, so nobody really has a medical history for me, I tried to contact a walk in clinic in London as I was there this weekend but no joy. I asked the clinic in Prague if there was a local doc who could do it, but apparently just once a week at 10 to 3 sort of thing........ so I am at a little bit of a loss. 

If anyone knows Paris, you'll know even getting an English speaking doc, and then an appointment is super tricky, so I would love some advice on any alternatives if you have them!

Thanks so much
X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Gosh thats a first   only thing I can think is a private hospital who could give you a quick check-up, there are some satelite fertility clinics in UK who monitor ladies for clinics abroad maybe have a google if similar one near you in Paris  x


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks Mels and Blondie!

I might just do that, look in to a satalite IVF or BUPA in central london, and make a quickie trip to UK again - probably get in and out in a day. 

It often occurs to me while navigating the next set of new hoops to jump through, how on earth is possible to get unexpectedly pregnant after a tipsy night on the wine on the sofa back at home!?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Haha I know the things we take for granted in life x ps hope you find something in Paris seems bit crazy in this day and age not to be able to get a check up so easily


----------



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

I had to do this before starting treatment. We were all set to go with AF arriving in 2 days when the clinic noticed I had heart surgery as a child, he said I had to get a letter stating I was fit for IVF and to carry. Had to rush around getting this and scan and email it to them


----------



## alexandra2008 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies 
Bampylady
Where did you get the certificate? I dnt think my GP will be of any help.
Thanx
Alex xx


----------



## bumpylady (Mar 30, 2014)

My GP, I had 2 days to start my cycle so wouldn't have had time to see the consultant.


----------

